# Transition Curves - Spiral Easements



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

I have posted this in live steam forum, as that is my main interest, but thought that perhaps I should also post it here. 
I just thought that I would share with you all a template that I have made to help me with the re-laying of my railway.
For 'mainline' live steam, I have found it best to use transition curves when going down to 10' radius. 
Many of you have probably used something flexible like a wood strip, to help with the laying of track where transitions are necessary, but I decided to have a steel template cut.
As you can see from the photos, the first 12 inches is straight and I made the template to go down to a 10' radius, which is the steepest that I envision on my railway.
Both sides are identical, so you can 'clip' it onto either the inside, or the outside of a curve, leaving the centre of the track free for access to use screws or nails to secure the track. 
I don't think that there is anything else to add, other than I hope to be laying track one of these days!!!!
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a question about the size of the slots, but I put it on the other identical thread in the other forum. 

Greg


----------

